# Vodafone IOU Buddy- Not Working!



## askU (1 Oct 2008)

I need to transfer vodafone credit to another vodafone number. 

From:http://www.vodafone.ie/terms/prepay/#IOU_Buddy

_6. A donating customer must text "Send", followed by the recipient’s mobile number and the requested amount, to    50233 in order to make a credit transfer._​*This does not work any more!* I tried it! Is there any other way to transfer vodafone credit to another vodafone number?


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Oct 2008)

askU said:


> I need to transfer vodafone credit to another vodafone number.
> 
> From:http://www.vodafone.ie/terms/prepay/#IOU_Buddy_6. A donating customer must text "Send", followed by the recipient’s mobile number and the requested amount, to    50233 in order to make a credit transfer._​*This does not work any more!* I tried it! Is there any other way to transfer vodafone credit to another vodafone number?



Log in to the Vodafone web site and save yourself the cost of a text message.  I haven't used it in about a month but it was definitely working then.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Oct 2008)

I just used the _IOU Buddy _facility to transfer credit from one phone to another. The website gave an error but the transaction went through. _Vodafone's _site very often ropey in my experience.


----------



## Vodafone (2 Oct 2008)

Do you get a text message back saying what went wrong? has clearer instructions than the Ts&Cs page:


			
				vodafone.ie/iou said:
			
		

> Text “Send 087xxxxxxx 5” to 50223 to send €5 credit to 087xxxxxxx.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2008)

No. I think I got three messages - two of which said I received €0 credit and 200 text messages (!) and the final one which was correct. I find _Vodafone's _website dodgy at lot of the time and you really have to make sure that topups and other purchases (e.g. text bundles etc.) do actually go through when the money has been charged to your card.


----------



## Westie123 (2 Oct 2008)

Hi 

Just tried to send credit by text message. It did not go through and I received the following message
"I'm sorry, you seem to have the wrong keyword. If you're trying to sign up to one of our offers, check www.vodfone.ie for the right details"
It seems that you can only use IOU Buddy through the website now.

Thanks.


----------



## Westie123 (29 Oct 2008)

Hi,

I've been trying to send IOU Buddy credit by vodafone web site in the last two weeks by failed each time. I've tries 4 or 5 times now but no go. Has anyone else succeeded in sending credit by this method recently?

thanks.


----------

